# Best value TV/ internet and maybe phone



## MarySmyth (29 May 2011)

What is typical cost for above- with/ without phone>?

Want best value/ cheapest package in Dublin...

Not a tall order! Many thanks


----------



## Complainer (29 May 2011)

UPC is probably the best value bundled deal in most of Dublin. Check the UPC website to see if they offer phone/broadband in your area.


----------



## MarySmyth (29 May 2011)

*Providers*

Magnet?
UPC>?
Sky?
Homevision?


----------



## pudds (29 May 2011)

Compare here  http://www.bonkers.ie/


----------



## bullworth (30 May 2011)

http://www.blueface.ie/

cheap landline phone for a fixed cost above combined with UPC broadband might be suitable.


----------



## treasure (4 Jun 2011)

*Treasure*

I pay €41 for broadband (10mg) and anytime local & national calls with UPC per month. There is no line rental. It also includes 400 mins international calls to a range of countries. Rang Eircom recently and they are dearer. By the way you can't get broadband only with them, it has to be phone + broadband.


----------



## Complainer (4 Jun 2011)

bullworth said:


> http://www.blueface.ie/
> 
> cheap landline phone for a fixed cost above combined with UPC broadband might be suitable.



Cheaper than UPC's landline?


----------



## bullworth (8 Jun 2011)

Complainer said:


> Cheaper than UPC's landline?



It was just a suggestion to the OP to read the website but I'd consider a once off cost to be cheaper than a continuing commitment to pay UPC/NTL for a phone ad infinitum.
You get  use of the blueface line and transfer your existing landline number to your blueface account for  a once off fixed cost with no more costs unless you want or need to replace the included wireless phone. Overall it kind of depends on the Ops distinction between value and cheapness but I dont think using  a phone over the internet is  a great idea unless you also have  good broadband for a good signal transmission and ntl seems to qualify as the best broadband from my experience as a consumer. For cheapest internet regardless of performance/value theres many products e.g mobile sim card internet but after trying many different products from eircom/o2 etc I d never give up my ntl broadband. The only frustrating thing about NTL is their customer service but their technical side appears to work in my experience anyway.


----------



## Complainer (8 Jun 2011)

bullworth said:


> It was just a suggestion to the OP to read the website but I'd consider a once off cost to be cheaper than a continuing commitment to pay UPC/NTL for a phone ad infinitum.


There is no continuing commitment or rental charge. You just pay for usage.


----------



## bullworth (9 Jun 2011)

Complainer said:


> There is no continuing commitment or rental charge. You just pay for usage.



http://www.upc.ie/phone/

On the link above UPC (formerly NTL) are quoting 6 euro per month for a home phone. Do you have some information which I do not have ????


----------



## Complainer (9 Jun 2011)

Yes, you're right - I pay the €13 Anytime bundle, so I had forgotten that the €6 charge was built into it.

The Blueface plans look similar enough - starting from €10 per month, i.e. higher than UPC's basic charge.


----------



## bullworth (9 Jun 2011)

Complainer said:


> The Blueface plans look similar enough - starting from €10 per month, i.e. higher than UPC's basic charge.



You confused the issue a little bit.

Heres why I suggested blueface.ie to the OP : Ongoing charges such as €10 per month, are only optional, not compulsory

http://www.blueface.ie/residential/free.calls.aspx

***************
Free Calls For Life! Wave goodbye to phone bills forever!

Blueface are pleased to announce the end of the phone bill – get free Irish calls for life with the purchase of the €199 phone.

The offer includes a Siemens Gigaset cordless handset together with unlimited Irish local and national calls for life! There’s no catch – make and receive calls in the same way as always but don’t get charged for them!
***************


----------



## Complainer (9 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the clarification - I didn't see that particular Blueface offer. The charges for calls to mobiles on that offer is a bit higer (0.23-0.29c per minute) than UPC (0.20c per minute. I guess the payback on the upfront charge would be something like 12-18 months, but the value depends on the amount of mobile calls you would make.


----------



## bullworth (9 Jun 2011)

Complainer said:


> Thanks for the clarification - I didn't see that particular Blueface offer.



Always happy to spend a few minutes helping out when I get a chance 



Complainer said:


> I guess the payback on the upfront charge would be something like 12-18 months, but the value depends on the amount of mobile calls you would make.



The value also depends on how many 'free' local and national calls you make too ! It seems at least to be the perfect option for someone who wishes to fix and limit their costs permanently while still having the luxury of a lot of free calls to many important numbers plus the luxury of always having a free landline number for receiving calls. It's the best budget deal I can find, definitely at the cheap/value end of the spectrum for what you get. The issue of value versus price for the OP depends on what the OP wants extra to that.


----------

